

Show HN: Visualizing the IBM Watson API - ebaxt
http://ardoq.com/visualizing-swagger-api-documentation/

======
kjetil1
Cool visualization! I especially like the way you could split the views

------
karenD
This is just perfect!

------
thacora
Awsome

------
knutole
watson approves!

